# XS Training Vests?



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm looking for a training vest. I'm 5' tall and most of what's out there would probably cover my knees. The smallest I've been able to find so far was at EliteK9. Does any one else carry XS sizes or make custom ones?


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Try going to your local camping, fishing, hunting type stores and look at their vests. I used vests from those places for years before I ever bought a vest made specifically for dog training, and still have and use some of my older non-dog training vests for training in.


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> Try going to your local camping, fishing, hunting type stores and look at their vests. I used vests from those places for years before I ever bought a vest made specifically for dog training, and still have and use some of my older non-dog training vests for training in.


lol I did, all they have are various numbers of Xs before the L


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I hear good things about these:

http://www.customk9creations.com/resources.html


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Marta Haus said:


> lol I did, all they have are various numbers of Xs before the L


Don't they have kids sizes? I would think an XS for an adult would be similar to an L for a kid, lots of dads out there taking junior hunting or fishing with them.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Marta Haus said:


> I'm looking for a training vest. I'm 5' tall and most of what's out there would probably cover my knees. The smallest I've been able to find so far was at EliteK9. Does any one else carry XS sizes or make custom ones?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> I hear good things about these:
> 
> http://www.customk9creations.com/resources.html



Ditto with Maren!
Kate makes great stuff made to order.


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Marta Haus said:


> I'm looking for a training vest. I'm 5' tall and most of what's out there would probably cover my knees. The smallest I've been able to find so far was at EliteK9. Does any one else carry XS sizes or make custom ones?


Hi Marta,

my cllub members and I found this vest on an excursion into Bass Pro Shops on the way home from training on weekend:

http://www.basspro.com/RedHead-Ripstop-Utility-Vests-for-Men/product/10205656/-1667109

we have been using them for the last 2 months and it is perfect!!! And cheap! And not so bloody long. There is all kinds of pockets for training. I love it. I am buying extra in case they sell out this season. It is also a nice material that breathes more than the "normal" vest material.


----------



## Amanda Haddix (May 15, 2010)

Marta Haus said:


> I'm looking for a training vest. I'm 5' tall and most of what's out there would probably cover my knees. The smallest I've been able to find so far was at EliteK9. Does any one else carry XS sizes or make custom ones?


I am 5'2" and got the Gappay French Vest from Hallmark K9. It's supposed to be for handlers 5' to 5'4". It fits well and the quality is fantastic!

http://www.hallmarkk9.com/gappayfrenchvest.aspx

I got the black/black one - looks great!


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Faisal Khan said:


> Judging by the size is it correct to assume you are not a SAR chick?


Now you're just being a prick.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Marta Haus said:


> I'm looking for a training vest. I'm 5' tall and most of what's out there would probably cover my knees. The smallest I've been able to find so far was at EliteK9. Does any one else carry XS sizes or make custom ones?


I love, love, love activedogs.com. They are really nice people and can customize anything!

I live nearby, wandered in. Said "I like this product, but I need and extra clip on it here". Less than 10 minutes later they had whipped up a custom one for me. That's not the first time I've had execellent service having custom items made! Can't wait for my new agitation collar - custom - coming next week!

They make their own stuff, so very easy to work with them to get it just the way you want. Their custom fees are CHEAP. $5 to for that extra clip today. Dang, it would cost more than that for me to do it myself. Only $10 extra to custom make an agitation collar.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

Stephane Chevalier makes nice vests.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Daniel Lybbert said:


> Stephane Chevalier makes nice vests.


So how would I get in touch with this person or see some stuff?


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> Don't they have kids sizes? I would think an XS for an adult would be similar to an L for a kid, lots of dads out there taking junior hunting or fishing with them.


I went back yesterday to the BassPro I went to before in case I missed some thing or it was an off season last time I went. Again all they had were gianormous men's sizes, some of the overalls I think I could fit a couch in. The only women's gear in hunting were baseball caps with pink logos and a couple winter jackets, the only kids clothes were cute tiny baby things. Fishing was even more useless, only men's stuff.


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Marta Haus said:


> I went back yesterday to the BassPro I went to before in case I missed some thing or it was an off season last time I went. Again all they had were gianormous men's sizes, some of the overalls I think I could fit a couch in. The only women's gear in hunting were baseball caps with pink logos and a couple winter jackets, the only kids clothes were cute tiny baby things. Fishing was even more useless, only men's stuff.


Marta, This vest wasn't in the hunting or fishing side, it is in men's clothing, and you may have to hunt around in men's clothing to find it (or ask someone who works there but the one in Calgary - I am not sure anyone works there it is so hard to find someone!!). They are short waisted vests, as I am only 5'4", and it falls to about the small of my back. I have an XL but I am round shaped, and I bought it big enough to fit all my junk into as well as zip up. lol. My skinnier friends bought the mediums, but they do have a small size as well.

I would ask the staff where the redhead clothing is, it should be in there, or you can order it online.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> So how would I get in touch with this person or see some stuff?


http://www.stephanechevalier.fr/pro...d=195&osCsid=75a6dfdfebf18aed748939677a82a601 

They are on sale right now too. He does make specific children's sizes so there should be some to fit a smaller adult. I had won a Stephane Chevalier vest at the NARA CZ Champs in 2009, the judge Francis Desjardins had brought one over from France as a promo and it was really really nice. I gave mine to Kevin as he had one as well but one of his dogs tore the crap out of it. I had just gotten my custom Lynn Cheffins vest and did not need an extra vest.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Go to Walmart and see what you can find. I bought two xxl hunting vests for <$20 each and had two extra breast pockets added. Still a lot less then the "training vests" that everyone else is selling.


----------



## Kate Kueper (Dec 4, 2008)

I can make any size you want or need. My vests come in regular cotton or a summer weight mesh. I have made vest from XXS to 5XL. If you want more information or if I can answer any questions, you can contact me either through pm or my web site

Custom K9 Creations
www.customk9creations.com


----------

